# '68 Lemon Krate



## jrassett (Aug 23, 2013)

I finally found a nice lil 5 speed krate! was told its a '68 Lemon Peeler with the original 5 speed stick, very happy today  Im missing the chain guard so if anyone has that or the "slick" back tire this had originally shoot me a picture and a price in a message, itd be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 23, 2013)

*Check the serial number...*

Check the serial number on the rear drop-out for the date, a '68 would have a "D" as the second character.  By the looks of the parts it is a later date, the shifter points to 1970 or after, along with the narrow handle bars and ball ends on the brake levers.  The rear fender looks to be safety edge also, pointing to mid '69 and after.  Sorry to say, your front fender is incorrect, you are missing the 3" Gulco seat reflector, overload tube for the shifter,  and of course the racing stripe seat too.  Cool ride!

GenuineRides


----------



## jrassett (Aug 24, 2013)

found a number stamped under the Schwinn head badge, says KF 70277. Im guessing thats after '68 then... I gotta do more research befor I buy but this guy seemed really knowledgeable so I took his word for the year. Guess I didnt realize I was missing so much! I suspected the front fender was wrong because the bolt hole didnt line up


----------



## jrassett (Aug 24, 2013)

found this link for the '68 

http://schwinnstingray.net/gallery/index.php?imgdir=68


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 24, 2013)

Frame made Oct. 1970, probably left the factory and on a showroom floor just in time for x-mas.

Bike should look similar to my '69, if you want it to look original (and if you are paying top dollar).  1970 should have the narrow upright bars and non bent shifter like you currently have, but non glitter grips and reflector pedals.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 24, 2013)

I have about $500 into it and thats with new cables and tires so Im hoping I still paid a decent price, figured Id have to do a little fixin up on it. did I do alright or pay way too much? Thanks for they advice


----------



## stoney (Aug 24, 2013)

I too believe it is 1970. 1968 had no front fender. The shifter on a '68 was straight up and down and grooved, no slots in it. 1968 also had a pogo seat I believe on the front tube. I know the 68's I had years ago all did. Would of also had the wider handle bars. I like the Lemon's the best though. They are a breath of fresh air from all the Apples and the Oranges.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice bike. You will need the correct seat, front fender, rear slik,front fender hanger and guard to complete it. Figure you need to spend an additional $390-$450.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 24, 2013)

that sounds about right, I knew anything I was missing was gonna be pricey. thanks for the list and the estimate. Itl be fun hunting down what I still need... I think itl be worth it in the end, plus this thing is AWESOME to ride!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 26, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> Frame made Oct. 1970, probably left the factory and on a showroom floor just in time for x-mas.
> 
> Bike should look similar to my '69, if you want it to look original (and if you are paying top dollar).  1970 should have the narrow upright bars and non bent shifter like you currently have, but non glitter grips and reflector pedals.




Are you sure yours is a 1969 model? Here's mine...which was my brother-in-laws and he was the original owner. He got it as a gift in 1969.
It should have the one year only yellow line slick, along with the glitter seat and hand grips.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 26, 2013)

looks identical but the handle bars are different


----------

